# Clovelly saturday 14 April



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
David (Dave73) and I are organising a 0600 start from Gordon's Bay on Sat. Weather conditions look to be ideal. If they are the same as today, it will be like going to heaven.
Anyone interested, please join in. Will try to jig for some squid then try some SP's. Saw surface activity yesterday around Lurline Bay, and they weren't small!!! :shock: 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

would love to, but saturday's not looking good for me (daughters soccer in the morning and looking after young son in the arvo).

I'll be heading out off Kurnell chasing kings on Sunday morning though if anyone interested.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Davey
Might take you up on the Sunday fishing trip. Make it early, though, as I have to drop my wife off to work early afternoon.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Davey,

What time on sunday are you looking at heading out? I may be in with a small window of opportunity! Fingers crossed... :wink:

And will you be launching down near the Refinery Wharf?

cheers,
Cid


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

might turn up for sat morning - tentative at this stage however how is the launch site? Is this the place that claimed DAVE73's Nitro rod? I have a couple of new outfits i wanna try and my surf launch skills suck


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

kraley said:


> Make sure your rods are all stowed and you shouldn't lose any gear - but its not a beginners launch spot....


Cheers Kraley


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> OutbackDee said:
> 
> 
> > might turn up for sat morning - tentative at this stage however how is the launch site? Is this the place that claimed DAVE73's Nitro rod? I have a couple of new outfits i wanna try and my surf launch skills suck
> ...


A harder crack on the head is what will be needed to sort out my personality disorders.

Although I am almost uniquely unqualified to advise you on how to handle this launch and landing site I will pass comment anyway. It can be as hairy as a bush lesbians armpits if you don't get the timing right and generally pay no attention at all to the wave break. I would genuinely not hesitate to do it again despite my experience although would probably feel more comfortable with 6 or 7 scotchs on board. Hey...my "dismount with severe prejudice" can't have been that serious as Simon was almost wetting his pants with laughter afterwards.

Give it a go....it'll put hairs on your chest!

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

guys I'll be heading out at around 6am-10am Sunday off Kurnell chasing kingies and salmon.

will put a seperate post in fishing trips (sorry to hijack your thread Simon)


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Bad news team, the swell report is looking BIG, surfers are getting waxed up, solid 6 foot at 15 second intervals. Just spoke to a surfing mate who is planning on hitting a few remote breaks which only fire on days like these!

I'll go down around then to have a look but doubt I'll be going out because...

a. I cant afford the damage bill.
b. I'm testing a Hobie Revolution at 11am
c. I hate crashing
d. see a and c!

Swell should drop off for Sunday, which would be the time to go.

I'll be jigging offshore for kings on a charter on sunday!

All the best, Dave.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

JT said:


> It can be as hairy as a bush lesbians armpits
> JT


 :lol: :lol: Oh.....I just can't.... better let it go


----------

